# Cleaning Emulsion (Diazo) off hands



## sdickerson (Jan 28, 2010)

LOL...

I'm new to screen printing. I just received my Hobby Kit from Ryonet in the mail yesterday. I was so excited to get started after weeks of reading and studying. I set up my dark room, broke out the emulsion, and started mixing in the diazo. Unfortunately the wooded stirrer was a little small and my fingers hit the emulsion a couple of times.

So long story short...when I got out of the darkroom my finger tips are yellow from the diazo. I've tried a multitude of different soaps including ones with pumice. Nothing seems to be getting the yellow off. It reminds me of iodine. 

Anyone have any suggestions to clean this off? (Other then wear gloves next time, which I will)


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

The vivid yellow color of diazo compounds are why they are often used as dyes and why you will have a stain on your fingers for a while.

You should rest easy in the knowledge that the diazo powder was diluted when you dissolved it in water and then added it to your emulsion.

This is a good time to practice looking up the MSDS for your diazo sensitizer. The Ulano diazo MSD sheets are in the right column of the MSDS web page. Your emulsion's diazo may be different.
Material Safety Data Menu of Screen Making Products
In Section 6 they list:
Signs and Symptoms of Exposure
MAY CAUSE SLIGHT IRRITATION TO EYES OR SKIN

Scrub and the stain will eventually go away.

Diazo sensitized emulsion will provide the most water *or* solvent resistance, but will become less reliable after 4-6 weeks as the water adheres to the diazo compound. Unless you are printing long runs with seriously aggressive inks, pre-sensitized, faster exposing SBQ emulsion with an 18 month pot life will work very well for you.


----------



## bReed (Nov 21, 2009)

Paint thiner to might work


----------

